# damaged rear axle-tahoe



## silky (Apr 22, 2009)

A week ago I changed the rear brakes on my 03 Tahoe Z71. Afterwards I noticed an annoying burnt grease smell which I tracked down to the driver side rear wheel. I assumed it was the axle seal so I decided to change the seals/bearings on both sides. My guess was right...the driver side parking brake was covered in gear lube. When I pulled the axles I found some damage on the driver side. There is a thin and rough gouge in the bearing/seal area. 

I am attaching a picture. 










Do I need to replace the axle? Can I use a "repair bearing"? or is it nothing to worry about?

thanks


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

silky said:


> A week ago I changed the rear brakes on my 03 Tahoe Z71. Afterwards I noticed an annoying burnt grease smell which I tracked down to the driver side rear wheel. I assumed it was the axle seal so I decided to change the seals/bearings on both sides. My guess was right...the driver side parking brake was covered in gear lube. When I pulled the axles I found some damage on the driver side. There is a thin and rough gouge in the bearing/seal area.
> 
> I am attaching a picture.
> 
> ...


If you could find a "speedy sleeve" to fit is one thing, getting it on over the length of the axle is another.

Looks like a new axle is needed.


----------



## silky (Apr 22, 2009)

123pugsy said:


> If you could find a "speedy sleeve" to fit is one thing, getting it on over the length of the axle is another.
> 
> Looks like a new axle is needed.


 So the "repair bearing" that relocates the mating surface won't work?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

After doing some careful measurements of what depth differences the seal would tolerate there may be a possibility of finding a new seal of a different thickness that would work to put the seal lip in a new location. If that was unsuccessful I'd consider adding a couple of 1/16" gasket shims ( WOG) ( water oil gas ) that would relocate the seal lip. A frequent inspection would be advisable of me for a few weeks. 

I know where there is a 65 ford PU still running, 35 years later, with a seal I ground the depth of the cup off to make it thinner because of a bearing that went bad.

This is a DIY forum isn't it.:thumbsup:


----------



## silky (Apr 22, 2009)

From what I understand the "repair bearing" is a bearing and seal together that relocates the bearing/seal to a new spot.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

silky said:


> From what I understand the "repair bearing" is a bearing and seal together that relocates the bearing/seal to a new spot.


Thanks for the information.

If those were available when i was younger I sure wish I had known about them.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

silky said:


> From what I understand the "repair bearing" is a bearing and seal together that relocates the bearing/seal to a new spot.


They still make something like that in today's "part changing" world?

The good ol' days always had stuff like that.


----------



## silky (Apr 22, 2009)

123pugsy said:


> They still make something like that in today's "part changing" world?
> 
> The good ol' days always had stuff like that.


 They do, though the part is about 2x the price of a regular bearing and seal. I just wonder if it will work with the little gouges that on the shaft. I'm considering just installing the normal bearing and seal and see if it works.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

silky said:


> They do, though the part is about 2x the price of a regular bearing and seal. I just wonder if it will work with the little gouges that on the shaft. I'm considering just installing the normal bearing and seal and see if it works.


If you don't mind doing the work again, then go for it. I've done stuff like that before and have gotten lucky.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you could find a double lip seal that may work better.


----------



## silky (Apr 22, 2009)

I returned my seal and bearing and replaced it for an axle saver bearing. I feel it has a better chance in the long run. I'll post a picture of what it looks like...it basically combines the bearing and seal into a single larger unit. The bearing is moved further towards the wheel.


----------

